# Mini or Midi Lathe?



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Jet 1014 lathe or Jet 1220 lathe?

I am wondering is there a big difference in mini or midi other than the size?
Are there projects you can do on the midi lathe but not on the mini lathe?
Does it really matter if a lathe is variable speed or not because you can just change the belts at the back?
Is there a must need chuck to have because I've heard that you really need one?
And also can someone help come up with a long or short list of projects to do on one of these machines?
And last of all, Jet 1014 or Jet 1220 which one?

Sorry for all the questions, I know hardly anything about lathes at the moment.
Thank you.
Tim


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Tim,
This past December/January I was going through the same decision making choices and eventually ended up with a Delta Midi Lathe #46-460 because of the full 1hp reversible motor and variable speed control. I was waffling between a Rikon 70-100 Mini and the Delta Midi. Here is the thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44106


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Mike that was a very quick reply.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You are welcome Tim. As you read through the thread, I think you will find most, if not all, of your questions answered in one form or another. That is other than comparing Jet vs Jet lathes…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought the Delta Midi too, and could not be happier. 
(Well I guess I *could *be happier, but you know what I mean)

Steve


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Do not know if they sell Delta midi lathe in AU!

Projects, how can we answer your question without knowing what you want to turn and size wood you have access too. You need to figure out what may like to turn now and in the future and buy what you can afford.

Big difference between mini & midi lathes is HP rating, swing and distance between centers. I still turn pens and other small items on my Jet 1642, but could not turn big bowls or lamps on my old Jet 1014.

Almost all wood lathes are variable speed whether move the belt along pulleys, even EVS lathes require belt change only exception I know of being Nova DVR or lathe with reeves drive.

They make four jaw scroll chucks, drill chucks and collet chucks to fit mini & midi lathes. Only you can determine which one or more you need.

Since will pay between $429 to $560 AU for a Jet 1014 and around $850 AU or more for Jet 1220 you tell us. Jet 1220 being replaced here in US with Jet 1221 model. Much beefier than Jet 1220 or Delta Midi.

You have lot of alternative wood lathes for much less money in AU sold by Carba Tec, Woodfast, OLTRE, and Ledacraft. Probably made in China same as both Delta & Jet.

TIMZO, time for you to SOGOTP, just go buy a wood lathe can afford!


----------

